# Sticky  U.K. Royal Mail price increases!!!



## Tony58

This will affect your trading, from April 2nd!

http://www.royalmailgroup.com/royal-...-parcels-range

http://www.royalmail.com/parcels-made-easy#standard

http://www.royalmail.com/sites/defau...Our_Prices.pdf

See this link for examples of package sizes and new charges:
http://www.royalmail.com/sites/default/files/RoyalMail_UKWallChart_April2013.pdf


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Still cheaper to buy from UK and post to Oz tho' !


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers for sharing this info Tony, 
as a occasional seller on fleBay I would have got stung by this next time round.

Reppage to ya.


----------



## Tony58

Viscount Vash said:


> Cheers for sharing this info Tony,
> as a occasional seller on fleBay I would have got stung by this next time round.
> 
> Reppage to ya.


Thanks, thought it was a useful heads up


----------

